# Seeds Chía



## Pilar (Apr 22, 2013)

Has anyone made ​​a soap with seeds "chia" but they do not like poppy seeds like, scrubs ... but mucilage, oil, FO, etc? I know it looks like if you take flax seeds in water but its consistency is different and greatly accelerates the trace. Do you can help?


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Apr 23, 2013)

Have you already made this soap? Or are you planning to try? I get what you mean by mucilage. Anyone who's owned a Chia Pet, know's those seeds create a sphere of gel around each seed, When exposed to water. So no I personally wouldn't put those seeds in soap...


----------



## Pilar (Apr 24, 2013)

thank you very much. I have not yet made ​​soap but I have reported the great qualities of chia oil and that seed has surprised me. I hope maybe make oleate, infusion ... something! That which I do was the mucilage and it turned out  that as scrub is the best I've used! Only seeds toasted, then ground them and cooked them with water half an hour to simmer. As you say it creates a different gel flax and its texture is like a scrub that leaves your skin soft and smooth. I have frozen in ice cube trays so I left over so you can use when I need it. Next week I will continue with my experiment Chia


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 24, 2013)

That is very interesting!  I would never have thought of chia having such good properties!  Where do you get just the seeds- without the pottery?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> That is very interesting!  I would never have thought of chia having such good properties!  Where do you get just the seeds- without the pottery?



Health food stores sell them. I sprinkle them in oatmeal and in pb&j sandwiches for the nutrients (I'm a vegetarian and they are a great source of omega acids)


----------



## Pilar (Apr 24, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvia_hispánica

http://oneloveorganics.com/blog/2011/04/chia-seed-oil-ingredient-spotlight/

Thank you for your attention. I know that this seed is not well known and the little I have known in my face and online, I do not understand why more is not known qualities of it. I invite you to know and I hope soon to do some experiment with soaps


----------



## bodhi (Apr 25, 2013)

Fabulous idea Pilar.


----------



## soapysoapgirl (May 24, 2014)

*Chia seeds in soap?*

I found this thread while looking for chia ideas and wondering if I could use in soap. I decided to experiment to see if soaking the seeds in oil creates the gel too. I have soaked some seeds in olive oil over night and no gel has formed. It could be possible that adding them to the oil phase would prevent the seeds from absorbing water by coating them with a hydrophilic oil layer at least for a while. I am thinking of trying a small batch of soap (hot process to get most of the water out quickly) and see how it works.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (May 24, 2014)

soapysoapgirl said:


> I found this thread while looking for chia ideas and wondering if I could use in soap. I decided to experiment to see if soaking the seeds in oil creates the gel too. I have soaked some seeds in olive oil over night and no gel has formed. It could be possible that adding them to the oil phase would prevent the seeds from absorbing water by coating them with a hydrophilic oil layer at least for a while. I am thinking of trying a small batch of soap (hot process to get most of the water out quickly) and see how it works.



Interesting. I hope you'll post your results.


----------



## soapysoapgirl (May 30, 2014)

So I have made the hot process soap. I ground up the seeds and added them after reaching pH. I then waited for soap to cool to 160 and added grapefruit seed extract and essential oils. The seeds have not gelled. Just have to try out the soap. I suspect as long as the soap is well drained this will be a minor issue.


----------



## cerelife (May 30, 2014)

Sams Club has chia seeds at a decent price - a 24oz bag is around $10. We use them daily in our morning smoothies! Frozen cherries, strawberries and blueberries with handful of kale, some almond milk, the chia seeds and flax seed - delicious!!
I never thought about adding chia seeds to soap! I think I'll make a 1-lb batch tomorrow and just dump them in at very light trace and see what happens  Could be a hot mess, but only one way to find out!
Off-topic here, but thinking about smoothies made me think of this - last summer we had such an abundance of cucumbers and jalapenos from our garden that we and our neighbors couldn't eat them all!! So I pureed them (the veggies, not the neighbors) and made cucumber/jalapeno popsicles with some sea salt and cilantro. These were so good that we planted even more cucumbers and jalapenos this year - can't wait to make those popsicles again


----------



## soapysoapgirl (May 31, 2014)

If anyone is interested in the recipe I used it was 
8 oz coconut oil
8 oz pomace olive oil
8 oz palm oil
1 oz castor oil
3 oz ground chia seeds
.4 oz grapefruit seed extract (with fragrance)
.7 oz scent
9.5 oz water
3.6 oz lye
A small cotton ball of tussah silk

Follow process for hot process soap. Add chia seeds when at pH cool soap to 160 F and then add fragrance and grapefruit seed extract (it is an anti oxidant)


----------



## paillo (May 31, 2014)

If you plant seeds in the garden, and they do well, you will have chia forever! I have to pull it out every fall, it spreads like crazy.


----------

